# Audi R8...already "historic"



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

Doing some work at the Walter Mitty historics down at Road Atlanta for Mazda, and low and behold...out comes one of those "old, historic" Audi R8s.
Not a great photo (do tracks TRY to place trash cans and porta potties in the background of all the best photo angles), but I didnt get many shots of it since I was doing other work and not really shooting these guys (but had to grab a shot or two).








I have some shots of some other cool cars too, such as the Rothmans Porsche 962, the Shell Porsche 962, one of Gurney's Eagle GTP cars and one of the Nissan Group C cars.
I'll post more photos after the weekend is up and I get all the other work out of the way.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (.:RDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:RDriver* »_
Not a great photo (do tracks TRY to place trash cans and porta potties in the background of all the best photo angles)

dude! You _know_ the answer to that is yes!









and to add to the conspiracists theories, I heard an R10 mule and Speed8 were going to be there too. Something about a head to head battle










_Modified by 16v at 10:59 PM 4-27-2007_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (16v)*

That 2000 Audi has been in Historic racing for a while, since 2003 aswell as an ex Champion Racing 2000 Audi R8 with Jim Rogers and Bill Adam.
The helmet in that photo looks alot like Laurent Aiello's helmet.........
Laurent Aiello at Le Mans 2000








Does any one know where to get more photos of the HSR events where the Audi R8s raced since 2003???????


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (lappies)*

The Speed 8 thats going to be there will probably be this car:
Photo at : http://www.hsrrace.com/HSR/pho...ZB5SC 
It is a 2001 Speed 8 and was raced at the HSR Sebring Endurance Challenge in March 2007 
http://www.hsrrace.com/


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (lappies)*

Yeah, I realize they have been racing a couple years, I just find it funny to consider those cars "historic." Especially when they were racing historic at the same time the Champion car was still running.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (.:RDriver)*

That is ironic







...but i think they let the "more modern" LMP Prototypes, like the R8, Panoz, Lolas, Bentleys etc race so that they can fill up the filed...
But im glad to see that not all the old R8s are confined to private collections or meuseums. That at leat a few are still being raced..
From what i know there are 2 Audi R8s racing in HSR (Historic Sportscar Racing) 
The Silver and Yellow 2000 Audi R8 (as in the photo above) 
and the ex Champion racing chassis #405 being run by Rogers Motorsports, driven by Jim Rogers and Bill Adams








Are there any other R8s still racing???








And is there any more info about that Silver and Yello car?????


----------



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (lappies)*

Hmm. That is strange. The silver/yellow #9 R8 from 2000 also should have got chassis 405. Are there two different cars driving today with the same chassis number?
I think the ex Champion car is chassis 505.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (CoupeS_1971)*

There were several 2000 spec R8's built. Here's 405's history as far as I know it:
2000: Joest Racing/Audi Sport-the car that McNish drove to his ALMS title that year.
2001: Sold to Champion Racing
2002: Loaned by Champion to Joest for Sears Point ALMS race.
I don't know what the Joest car's serial number is, but at least 3 other 2000 spec R8s were built. Infact, Joest ran 2 new 2000 spec(but using some '01 parts) at Sebring and early ALMS rounds in '01, and Champion and Stefan Johannson bought 2 of the older '00 cars. I don't know much about them after that, or much about the '01/'02-06 cars when the stopped racing, other than 505 and 605(2002 spec cars):
505: Ex Joest 2001 car. Sold to Champion Racing in '01 for '02 ALMS season. Upgraded to '02 spec late season. Used by Champion '02-05(racing) and '06(testing) Sold in '06 shortly after Lime Rock.
605: Built for '02 season but not raced until Champion bought it to run Le Mans in '04. Raced in most of remaining '04 ALMS season, and '05 and three races in '06. Won R8's last ALMS race at Lime Rock in July '06. Apperently still housed at Champion Racing in Pompano Beach, FL.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (chernaudi)*

2000 spec R8s:
401 - Test car
402 - 2000 Sebring
403 - AudiSport then Johannson Motorsport
404 - 2000 Le Mans Winner (in the Audi meuseum)
405 - Audi Sport then Champion Racing then loaned to Joest
The ex Champion R8 in HSR will be #405...if it was #505 (which was last used in 2005 spec) it would still be in 2005 spec...anyway..the day the R8 was racing, Champion Racing had #505 on display trying to sell it last year...so it is not #505 and must be #405
The Silver and Yellow Audi cant be: 
#401 - it was the test car
#404 Le Mans Winner in meuseum
#403 Johannson Motorsport never sold it
#405 is now used by Rogers Motorsport
"I think" it will be #402 (which was the red Audi at Sebring 2000) just using silver and yellow bodywork...and a driver with a helmet like Laurent Aiellos.


----------



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (lappies)*

I don’t think that it is chassis 402. 
402 was the first R8 that won a race. It only raced in Sebring 2000. (silver/red #78 car)It belongs to the Audi Tradition collection and now has got the body of the 403 Adelaide 2000 crocodile. 
I don’t think that chassis 405 raced in Sears Point in 2002.
Sears Point was raced with chassis 601 (Audi Sport North America) and Chassis 505 Champion racing.
Did Johansson racing buy 2 R8’s? I only know of chassis 403. Witch was the other chassis?
How many chassis did Champion racing buy?
I think they raced these chassis:
Chassis 405	ALMS 2001 #38
Chassis 406?	ALMS 2001 (Mid Ohio and Sears Point) #38 (I think this is wrong and should be chassis 405)
Chassis 502	Le Mans 2001 #3
Chassis 505	ALMS 2002-2004 #38, ALMS 2005 #2Le Mans 2003 #3, Le Mans 2005 #2
Chassis 605	Le Mans 2004 #2, ALMS 2004 #2, ALMS 2005 #1, ALMS 2006 #2
How many chassis did team Goh buy? 
They raced chassis 501 in 2002 and chassis 602 in 2003 and 2004. Do they still own their R8(‘s)?
And does Oreca still own chassis 603?
And last the Veloqx R8’s chassis 604. Do they still own that one?
They also raced chassis 603 but that one went to Oreca in 2005.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (CoupeS_1971)*

The owner of Veloqx (who ran the Audi Sport UK effort in 2004) has a big collection of rare cars and he sold #603 to Oreca but kept #604 (the chassis that won the 2004 LMES Championship)
Goh San (Owner of Goh Racing) still owns #602 (LM 2004 winner)...it regulerly shows up at car shows in Japan.
I dont know where chassis 603 and 501 is right now...
Johannson Motorsport only had 1 Audi R8...chassis 403
But im speaking under correction, but i dont think they sold it...I THINK they kept it...

_Quote, originally posted by *CoupeS_1971* »_ 
I don’t think that chassis 405 raced in Sears Point in 2002.
Sears Point was raced with chassis 601 (Audi Sport North America) and Chassis 505 Champion racing.


It was chassis 405 that Audi Sport used at Sears Point....
Here is proof: 








The atricle explains everything:
From Champion Racing Website 
"CHAMPION SUPPORTS AUDI FACTORY AT SEARS POINT 

Champion Racing is set to supply the entire Audi R8 field at the forthcoming American 
Le Mans Series Grand Prix of Sonoma Presented by Foster's Lager, in effect "competing 
against themselves" as the Audi factory team takes over Champion's "spare" 
R8 (chassis 405) - at least for one race - whilst Champion races their newer, 
2001-spec R8. 

The Audi factory team, Joest Racing, had planned on missing the second ALMS 
round at Sears Point, preferring to commit their 2002-spec R8's to Le Mans in 
June. But at Sebring Audi Sport North America approached Champion founder and 
team owner Dave Maraj with the idea of "borrowing" chassis 405 to 
race as a single factory entry at Sears Point. Chassis 405 is an ex-factory, 
2000-spec Audi R8, which has recently been utilized for show car duties in its 
hugely popular "Stars and Stripes" livery, and was on display for 
the fans in Champion's paddock at the Sebring 12 Hours."
http://www.championracing.net/...e.htm
Back to this "Historic" silver and yellow R8...thinking about it, it could be the 403...mabye Johannson did sell it???????












_Modified by lappies at 3:31 AM 4/29/2007_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (lappies)*

.:RDriver seeing as you are doing some work at the race theis weekend why dont you go ask what is the chassis number of the Yellow and silver Audi R8 and any other Audi R8s that may be there.....?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (lappies)*

I already left there and was on to VIR for the Grand Am race there.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (.:RDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:RDriver* »_I already left there and was on to VIR for the Grand Am race there.

so I guess you can't confirm the flying lap challenge winner between the R8 and Speed8?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v* »_
so I guess you can't confirm the flying lap challenge winner between the R8 and Speed8?

Nope. I had better things to do.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (.:RDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:RDriver* »_
Nope. I had better things to do.









waxing Pirro's back?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (16v)*

What about these "R8's"?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" ([email protected])*

Only god knows what Audi did with them. You'd probably have better luck asking Audi. There's an R8R at the Audi museum in Inglostadt.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8...already "historic" (chernaudi)*

That number 8 Le Mans R8R will be at the meuseum....it was the car that took Audi to its first Le Mans podium. They will hold on to it. that is for sure.
I have no idea what happened to that number 78 Sebring Audi


----------



## Iforgotmyusername (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi. Does anyone know which chassis wore the crocodile livery in the 2000 Race of a Thousand Years? :beer:


----------



## audischmidt (Dec 12, 2016)

They do have something of a "classic" look though in my opinion. Beautiful machines


----------

